# Why does my carriage keep derailing



## rogerdelmore (May 27, 2011)

Hey All, 

I have a HO scale model train set and when i put mt train on the track it goes fine. but when i put the carriage on the carriage will derail after a few secs of driving... I have tried pushing the track as close as i can. I think it derails on the connection point. has anyone got any suggestions??


----------



## czoom (Jan 28, 2011)

slow down train???


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Can you be more specific re: what you mean by "carriage"?

Is it derailing only around curves? Are you running over switches (turnouts)?

TJ


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

First off check if the wheels are in gauge. Get a NMRA gauge tool, I know they seem kinda expensive but they are worth the money when it comes to troubleshooting problems like this. Also make sure the trucks turn freely and they don't bind. are the wheels all free rolling? Make sure they are. Last but not least check to make sure the trip pins are not too low and hitting something on the track.

Now if it is the track causing it again the NMRA gauge is a big help here and also run your hands over the joints to make sure they are smooth.

Massey


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey roger, 

At first glance I thought you wrote "Why does my *m*arriage keep derailing?!" :laugh:

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It would be nice to know what the "carriage" is.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Notice he is from england... Railcars are called carriages over there. Just like the engine is under the bonnet not the hood.

Massey


----------



## rogerdelmore (May 27, 2011)

Hey All! 

Thanks for all your replies I have two trains one with with 4 carriages "railcars" and one with 1 carriage now the one that derails is the one with the one carriage now the carriage that derails is like a live stock transport carriage... But my other train doesn't de rail..

Massey how much would one of these tools cost?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I think Massey meant Australia.

I found some examples on prices in US currency.

The definition of a gage.

These gages measure the correct width. In small gages the joiners may not line up and a bump appears causing a derailing. Sometimes the carriages cannot make sharp turns and derail too. Less frequent is the wobbly wheel or the axle.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

What is the weight of the derailing car? Try adding some weight. I have found that adding just a few ounces can make a world of difference. Also try swapping the axles with one of the known good cars. If the issue changes from the currently derailing car to a car that did not have an issue then you need to replace the axiles / wheels.


----------

